# 2008 Tundra For An 23rs ?



## rmalouin (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all, brand new outback owner. Get to pick it up in about 6 weeks. We are excided to a member of the family. I have a question on towing, I bought the trailer first a 23rs as most of you know it is at about 7000 lbs gross. Now I need to buy a truck to haul this as my Explorer just won't do. My wife and I really like the new 08 Tundra Crew Max with the big V8 and tow package. The dealer says it can haul 10,300 lbs. I was wondering if anybody would like to comment on the dealer claim ? I would appricate anyones opinion on this rig for towing. I seems like an awesome truck (not looking for a flame war, just MHO)

We are really excided as we got this trailer for 18k with both the comfort and designer package and a few more options. Brand new 2008.
I found nothing that could compare to the Outback in that price range........

Thanks for taking time to read this post from a newbe.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Outback!

The 08 Tundra can very easily pull your 23RS. The payload of the Tundra is the limiting factor not the towing rating. You should be OK unless you are hauling concrete or a bunch of dead bodies!

Just get a good Weight Dist Hitch and sway control and you are good to go.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!! Congratulations on the camper and soon-to-be new truck!!!!!

Our first TT was a 25rss and we now have a 28krs. Our Tundra has handled both flawlessly and both are bigger/heavier that the TT you've just sign-up for. The Tundra is also very comfortable to drive even without the camper, incredible in the mountains (the engine-breaking abilities will blow you away), and we get ~12mpg towing and ~19mpg not towing. btw, if you'll search on Tundra you should find some pretty recent discussion about the truck and its abilities.

Did I mention that *I LOVE MY TUNDRA!!!!!*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

5.7 Crewmax Tundra + 23RS = Happy Towing!

-CC


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

We have an 07 Tundra Crew Max and tow a 27RSDS and it tows great. You want even feel the 23RS back there. Get a weight distribution hitch with sway control and a brake controller (prefer Prodigy since it's a direct plug in) and you are all set. Good Luck and congrats on the camper!!!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Poppa Bear -

I am jealous!! We have a 23RS and I am dreaming of getting a new Tundra at some point in the future. As others have said - you will LOVE the Tundra and will be able to tow the 23RS with ease. Currently our Armada pulls the TT pretty easy now, but I still want the Tundra at some point.

The most important thing for "ease" of towing is this: 1) do a weight and balance of your TT with it loaded for travel, 2) adjust your storage items and fluid in your tanks as necessary to achieve 10-15% of your towing TT weight on the hitch - this will aid in preventing TT sway, 3) get a quality Weight Distribution Hitch(WDH) with a good anti-sway system (I have and Equalizer) and get to know how it works and how to "tune" it. I have done these items and tune the Equalizer WDH prior to each trip and I always have an enjoyable worry-free stress-free TT towing experience with zero sway.

Enjoy the TT + Tundra!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ....the engine-breaking abilities will blow you away


Maybe it is just me...but that doesn't sound like a good combo.









.....sorry, it was just too funny to pass up.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Poppa Bear said:


> Hi all, brand new outback owner. Get to pick it up in about 6 weeks. We are excided to a member of the family. I have a question on towing, I bought the trailer first a 23rs as most of you know it is at about 7000 lbs gross. Now I need to buy a truck to haul this as my Explorer just won't do. My wife and I really like the new 08 Tundra Crew Max with the big V8 and tow package. The dealer says it can haul 10,300 lbs. I was wondering if anybody would like to comment on the dealer claim ? I would appricate anyones opinion on this rig for towing. I seems like an awesome truck (not looking for a flame war, just MHO)
> 
> We are really excided as we got this trailer for 18k with both the comfort and designer package and a few more options. Brand new 2008.
> I found nothing that could compare to the Outback in that price range........
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....the engine-breaking abilities will blow you away


Maybe it is just me...but that doesn't sound like a good combo.









.....sorry, it was just too funny to pass up.[/quote]








*Oh, be quite!!!*


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I aint to good of a speller, but isnt the word quite meant to be quiet... Just pickin on ya!<wink>

Carey


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Does a 23RS weigh less than a log cabin ?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Now I aint to good of a speller, but isnt the word quite meant to be quiet... Just pickin on ya!<wink>
> 
> Carey


EXACTLY! Just as my "engine breaking" should have said "engine braking"

<some of our esteemed leaders - who, of course, shall remain nameless







but who simply could not resist pointing out _my_ goof







- have their own {shall we say "extended"} habit of misspelling "quiet"....>


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Pull my 23RS with an 06 Tundra and no problems. The 08 shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Now I aint to good of a speller, but isnt the word quite meant to be quiet... Just pickin on ya!<wink>
> 
> Carey


EXACTLY! Just as my "engine breaking" should have said "engine braking"

<some of our esteemed leaders - who, of course, shall remain nameless







but who simply could not resist pointing out _my_ goof







- have their own {shall we say "extended"} habit of misspelling "quiet"....>
[/quote]

Anit theat da trooth.


----------



## rmalouin (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks all, I did a lot of research on this. The Tundra while it is rated at 10,000 tow capcity, its payload is still only 1560 lbs (its a 1/4 ton pickup) So the math works something like this, 7000 lbs trailer fully loaded time 12% on the hitch thats 840lbs on the hitch (a good load distribution hitch can take a little away from this). Let's say 100 lbs, that 740 on the hitch. That leaves 820 lbs for stuff in the Tundra, including people. If you have four adults at 180 lbs each, you are now down to a whopping 100 lbs of cargo in the Tundra.

So I bought, a 2008 GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab, it has a towing rating of 12,500 and a payload of 2500 lbs. I will pay more at the pump but I will be towing safely....


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers Poppa Bear !!!

I think you have made a good decision that you won't question down the road. One thing I remember in my research was the comment I read many times...."ya can't have too much truck".

Happy Campin'


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Poppa Bear said:


> Thanks all, I did a lot of research on this. The Tundra while it is rated at 10,000 tow capcity, its payload is still only 1560 lbs (its a 1/4 ton pickup) So the math works something like this, 7000 lbs trailer fully loaded time 12% on the hitch thats 840lbs on the hitch (a good load distribution hitch can take a little away from this). Let's say 100 lbs, that 740 on the hitch. That leaves 820 lbs for stuff in the Tundra, including people. If you have four adults at 180 lbs each, you are now down to a whopping 100 lbs of cargo in the Tundra.
> 
> So I bought, a 2008 GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab, it has a towing rating of 12,500 and a payload of 2500 lbs. I will pay more at the pump but I will be towing safely....


While i think it is great to buy more truck than needed and i wish you good luck with the GMC...it was on my short list when i bought the tundra.

I have to say...1/4 ton? What are you basing this infomation on? 1 ton is equal to 2000lbs, my trucks payload is 1650lbs this is more than a 1/2 ton and is right in line with the majority of 1500/150 trucks. I am not saying the Tundra is more than a 1/2 ton truck, but certainly not a 1/4 ton.


----------



## rmalouin (Mar 3, 2008)

1jeep said:


> Thanks all, I did a lot of research on this. The Tundra while it is rated at 10,000 tow capcity, its payload is still only 1560 lbs (its a 1/4 ton pickup) So the math works something like this, 7000 lbs trailer fully loaded time 12% on the hitch thats 840lbs on the hitch (a good load distribution hitch can take a little away from this). Let's say 100 lbs, that 740 on the hitch. That leaves 820 lbs for stuff in the Tundra, including people. If you have four adults at 180 lbs each, you are now down to a whopping 100 lbs of cargo in the Tundra.
> 
> So I bought, a 2008 GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab, it has a towing rating of 12,500 and a payload of 2500 lbs. I will pay more at the pump but I will be towing safely....


While i think it is great to buy more truck than needed and i wish you good luck with the GMC...it was on my short list when i bought the tundra.

I have to say...1/4 ton? What are you basing this infomation on? 1 ton is equal to 2000lbs, my trucks payload is 1650lbs this is more than a 1/2 ton and is right in line with the majority of 1500/150 trucks. I am not saying the Tundra is more than a 1/2 ton truck, but certainly not a 1/4 ton.
[/quote]

typo... 1/2 ton is correct.... sorry. I still think the Tundra is an awesome truck and I wish it would have worked, but with a small 5th wheel in our future it will not.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Poppa Bear said:


> Thanks all, I did a lot of research on this. The Tundra while it is rated at 10,000 tow capcity, its payload is still only 1560 lbs (its a 1/4 ton pickup) So the math works something like this, 7000 lbs trailer fully loaded time 12% on the hitch thats 840lbs on the hitch (a good load distribution hitch can take a little away from this). Let's say 100 lbs, that 740 on the hitch. That leaves 820 lbs for stuff in the Tundra, including people. If you have four adults at 180 lbs each, you are now down to a whopping 100 lbs of cargo in the Tundra.
> 
> So I bought, a 2008 GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab, it has a towing rating of 12,500 and a payload of 2500 lbs. I will pay more at the pump but I will be towing safely....


While i think it is great to buy more truck than needed and i wish you good luck with the GMC...it was on my short list when i bought the tundra.

I have to say...1/4 ton? What are you basing this infomation on? 1 ton is equal to 2000lbs, my trucks payload is 1650lbs this is more than a 1/2 ton and is right in line with the majority of 1500/150 trucks. I am not saying the Tundra is more than a 1/2 ton truck, but certainly not a 1/4 ton.
[/quote]

typo... 1/2 ton is correct.... sorry. I still think the Tundra is an awesome truck and I wish it would have worked, but with a small 5th wheel in our future it will not.
[/quote]

I totaly agree and wouldnt tow a 5th with a 1/2 ton either, as it is i am pushing the cargo capacity limit now.

Good luck with the GMC, my father bought a 3500 dmax at the same time that i bought my tundra and he has been happy with it so far...he is also towing a 14k lb 5th toy hauler.
Did you get the 6.0? just curious what your gas mileage is with it?


----------



## rmalouin (Mar 3, 2008)

1jeep said:


> Thanks all, I did a lot of research on this. The Tundra while it is rated at 10,000 tow capcity, its payload is still only 1560 lbs (its a 1/4 ton pickup) So the math works something like this, 7000 lbs trailer fully loaded time 12% on the hitch thats 840lbs on the hitch (a good load distribution hitch can take a little away from this). Let's say 100 lbs, that 740 on the hitch. That leaves 820 lbs for stuff in the Tundra, including people. If you have four adults at 180 lbs each, you are now down to a whopping 100 lbs of cargo in the Tundra.
> 
> So I bought, a 2008 GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab, it has a towing rating of 12,500 and a payload of 2500 lbs. I will pay more at the pump but I will be towing safely....


While i think it is great to buy more truck than needed and i wish you good luck with the GMC...it was on my short list when i bought the tundra.

I have to say...1/4 ton? What are you basing this infomation on? 1 ton is equal to 2000lbs, my trucks payload is 1650lbs this is more than a 1/2 ton and is right in line with the majority of 1500/150 trucks. I am not saying the Tundra is more than a 1/2 ton truck, but certainly not a 1/4 ton.
[/quote]

typo... 1/2 ton is correct.... sorry. I still think the Tundra is an awesome truck and I wish it would have worked, but with a small 5th wheel in our future it will not.
[/quote]

I totaly agree and wouldnt tow a 5th with a 1/2 ton either, as it is i am pushing the cargo capacity limit now.

Good luck with the GMC, my father bought a 3500 dmax at the same time that i bought my tundra and he has been happy with it so far...he is also towing a 14k lb 5th toy hauler.
Did you get the 6.0? just curious what your gas mileage is with it?
[/quote]

Yes got the 6.0, from what I have seen people post it gets between 12 and 15 when not towing. I will expect less when towing.
The non-towing milage belive it or not is about what my 03 Explorer that I am trading in gets. So for everyday use I expect to see little difference.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck with it, i am interested to see how it is in a year. If toyota doesnt come out with a 3/4 ton next year i might be back at GMC shopping, i really need more cargo cap for this trailer. When i bought the tundra i was looking at GMC's but they couldnt put me in a gas engine crew cab with 8' bed and stay in my price preference.

Ha..my hemi was getting about 14 empty and 8 towing, the toyota has been consistently getting 16.5 empty and 8-9 towing. My fathers dmax gets about the same so i dont feel the need for diesel as i have plenty of power and i am sure you will find the 6.0 does also...unless you get a 40' 5th wheel.


----------

